# 3RD ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 5 2010, 02:33 PM~17703477
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i remember the first show, great turn out, last year wow it blew up great show, this year cant wait for this one!



atOMic

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 5 2010, 01:33 PM~17703477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97+Jun 7 2010, 02:54 PM~17719048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 8 2010, 11:15 AM~17727730
> *
> *



was up Moe


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 8 2010, 10:58 AM~17727591
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2010, 09:01 AM~17736791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

*  2nd Annual*


































* Great Show we will be there again this year !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Jun 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17754891
> *     2nd Annual
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this year i'm building a custom low rider bike that will be raffled off at the show. all the proceeds will go to help the explorer program. 

pics of the skirts. will post update pics as the build goes on.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got more updates will post more pics soon.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

fenders:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

magazine coverage by


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17799042
> *this year i'm building a custom low rider bike that will be raffled off at the show. all the proceeds will go to help the explorer program.
> 
> pics of the skirts. will post update pics as the build goes on.
> ...



u da man Jose GOD is going to re pay u wit lots of kids :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:14 PM~17845807
> *TTT!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2010, 10:17 AM~17865522
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 08:56 PM~17809940
> *Got more updates will post more pics soon.
> *



any new pics


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 28 2010, 02:54 PM~17908609
> *any new pics
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't forget bike will be raffled off at the show.


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE........

559 - 805*
:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Jul 11 2010, 09:48 PM~18021224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 20 2010, 04:44 PM~18095564
> *
> *


Post up your avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

From the first show in 2008.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

RAIDER QUITA LAS PINCHES FOTOS DEL ALBERT THAT PUTO NEED BOSLEY OR ROGAINE IMPRESSIONS CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 01:04 PM~18144599
> *let's get the roll call going
> 
> NEW FRIENDS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

whatz up NEW FRIENDS Marty i sent you the form for the show on the 15th of August RAIDER vas a venir on the 15th dice el Albert que va venir i don't think so


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
IMPRESSIONS
LOYALTY ONES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 26 2010, 03:55 PM~18145503
> *whatz up NEW FRIENDS Marty i sent you the form for the show on the 15th of August RAIDER vas a venir on the 15th dice el Albert que va venir i don't think so
> *



u kno ese guey no va but I wil try 2 make it got a bachelor's party on 8/14 depends how drunk I get :biggrin: is my bday on the 12th so this is like my present :cheesy:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

hope to see you in Santa that day carnal pero ill be in King City the following weekend keep sending ne the texes you send estan atoda madre if i dont hear from you before that date SAPO VERDE CARNAL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 27 2010, 05:48 PM~18157221
> *hope to see you in Santa that day carnal pero ill be in King City the following weekend keep sending ne the texes you send estan atoda madre if i dont hear from you before that date SAPO VERDE CARNAL
> *



gracias bro  



I just past by Santa on sun coming from Camarillo :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jul 13 2010, 02:47 PM~18037251
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE........
> 
> 559  -  805
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 17 2010, 06:01 PM~17819266
> *magazine coverage by
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

LAST YEARS SHOW


----------



## FlyinLoMike (Aug 4, 2010)

Can motocycles show? If so, is there still time to register & how/where?



FlyinLoMike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlyinLoMike_@Aug 4 2010, 10:03 AM~18226249
> *Can motocycles show? If so, is there still time to register & how/where?
> FlyinLoMike
> *



yes sir $25 I will have the reg soon


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

magazine coverage by


----------



## FlyinLoMike (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 10:15 AM~18226357
> *yes sir $25 I will have the reg soon
> *



You can email me reg if eazier


[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlyinLoMike_@Aug 5 2010, 09:53 AM~18235668
> *You can email me reg if eazier
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



will do  

I have the pre reg can you stop the store FORBIDDEN XTC thurs,fri,sat or sun those are the days I work there 551 West Market st next to Carlito's


----------



## FlyinLoMike (Aug 4, 2010)

I can stop by store today. What time(s) are you working?



Mike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

flyer for the bike raffle. 









tickets now on sale. hit me up if you would like to get some, or you can also get them at the show.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlyinLoMike_@Aug 6 2010, 09:57 AM~18244819
> *I can stop by store today. What time(s) are you working?
> Mike
> *



sorry homie I was told you stopped by I guess I should of say I was taking off fri and sat for the picnic sorry pm me your number and I will take it to you


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we got a special dj the beutiful DULCE AKA DJ DEE LADY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

the day before KC


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

magazine coverage by













flyer for the bike raffle. 









tickets now on sale. hit me up if you would like to get some, or you can also get them at the show.




we got a special dj the beutiful DULCE AKA DJ DEE LADY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 10 2010, 07:59 AM~18273616
> *
> *



you coming out?


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 11 2010, 02:35 PM~18286070
> *you coming out?
> *


simon que si.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

NEWCROWD WILL BE THERE


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
IMPRESSIONS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
IMPRESSIONS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD
ELITE KREATIONS
BLVD BOMBS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

if i can get DAVINA to go does she got to pay for a booth to sell her cds and sign autographs?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

NEVER MIND DAVINA CANT MAKE IT, JUST TALKED TO HER


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 16 2010, 09:51 AM~18321933
> *let's get the roll call going
> 
> NEW FRIENDS
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:51 AM~18321933
> *let's get the roll call going
> 
> NEW FRIENDS
> ...


Watsonville Riders c c 
in da house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
IMPRESSIONS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD
ELITE KREATIONS
BLVD BOMBS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
TRAVIESOS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 PM~18327748
> *NEVER MIND DAVINA CANT MAKE IT, JUST TALKED TO HER
> *



I would off hooked her up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 16 2010, 08:41 PM~18328189
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



see you there Joey


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 17 2010, 12:20 PM~18333359
> *
> *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18331396
> *I would off hooked her up
> *


yeah, she going to be at the tattoo convention


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

whens the last day to pre -reg


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 17 2010, 07:09 AM~18331386
> *let's get the roll call going
> 
> NEW FRIENDS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 17 2010, 08:41 PM~18338179
> *whens the last day to pre -reg
> *



today at the UNITED CAR CLUBS meeting 6:30


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we got a special dj the beutiful DULCE AKA DJ DEE LADY 

























let's get the roll call going

NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERS ONLY
IMPALAS
CALI LIFE
SOCIOS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
IMPRESSIONS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD
ELITE KREATIONS
BLVD BOMBS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
TRAVIESOS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

is there a hop? im be there getting video for streetlow


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is the pic of the bike that will be raffled off at the show. 

(pic of frame only, not done yet )


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 20 2010, 06:13 PM~18365468
> *here is the pic of the bike that will be raffled off at the show.
> 
> (pic of frame only, not done yet )
> ...


esta chingona la bike


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 20 2010, 06:13 PM~18365468
> *here is the pic of the bike that will be raffled off at the show.
> 
> (pic of frame only, not done yet )
> ...


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

had a good time at the show it was agood turn out its been a long time since 
the last tim i went to k .c. thanks again be there next year :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_TTT_


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379300
> *had a good time at the show it was agood turn out its been a long time since
> the last tim i went to k .c. thanks again be there next year :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Great meeting you, homie. Caprice is fuckin sick. And congrats to you and ur fellow member on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want to thank all the car clubs that came out to support 
NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERZ ONLY
IMPALAS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD
ELITE KREATIONS
BLVD BOMBS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
TRAVIESOS
SWIFT
TROKITAS
EARNIE'S CREATIONS
SALINAS CUASTOM KRUISERS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
DUKE'S
TRAVIESOS
CENTRAL COAST RODDERS
ELITE
NOKTURNAL
SICK MINDED
KOOL IMPRESSIONS

and to all solo riders.

also special thx to Dulce for coming to host the event, Streetlow for covering the event, Jose (Valley Cruisers) for building the bike to raise money for the explorers and VIP c.c. for donating their $100.00 they won for most members to a member from Built 2 Clown.


Again thx and hope that every one made it home safe.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379300
> *had a good time at the show it was agood turn out its been a long time since
> the last tim i went to k .c. thanks again be there next year :biggrin:
> 
> ...



thx for the support and congrats on the wins


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I did not get a chance to take many pics but here they are


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

That's all I have and again thx for the support.


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379300
> *had a good time at the show it was agood turn out its been a long time since
> the last tim i went to k .c. thanks again be there next year :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 CAR LOOK S GOOD. CONGRAT TO YOU AND CLIFF ONCE AGAIN MAN ...... KEEP DOING WHAT UR DOING HOMIE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18380928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383272
> *That's all I have and again thx for the support.
> *


Good job on the pics Jess. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:54 PM~18385074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAM LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 23 2010, 10:17 PM~18390219
> *Good job on the pics Jess. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx Rafa


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want to thank all the car clubs that came out to support 
NEW FRIENDS
VIP
ROLLERZ ONLY
IMPALAS
IMAGE
VALLEY CRUISERS
LOYALTY ONES
NEW CROWD
ELITE KREATIONS
BLVD BOMBS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
TRAVIESOS
SWIFT
TROKITAS
EARNIE'S CREATIONS
SALINAS CUASTOM KRUISERS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
DUKE'S
TRAVIESOS
CENTRAL COAST RODDERS
ELITE
NOKTURNAL
SICK MINDED
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CALI GROWN
PURO ORGULLO

and to all solo riders.

also special thx to Dulce for coming to host the event, Streetlow for covering the event, Jose (Valley Cruisers) for building the bike to raise money for the explorers and VIP c.c. for donating their $100.00 they won for most members to a member from Built 2 Clown.
Again thx and hope that every one made it home safe.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:54 PM~18385074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 24 2010, 09:16 AM~18392667
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

if you cant see the video go to www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------

